# The new VH



## Jeff Flowerday (Jan 23, 2006)

http://nascar.aolsportsblog.com/2007/04/22/rehab-looks-good-on-van-halen/

He even got some new teeth.

http://d.yimg.com/us.yimg.com/p/rids/20070421/i/r3756844950.jpg


Hope he keeps it up, amazing what 1 month can do.


----------



## GuitarsCanada (Dec 30, 2005)

I would say that is a remarkable transformation there.


----------



## nine (Apr 23, 2006)

Wow, you really can polish a turd! :tongue: 

Leopard......spots...........you know.


----------



## Hamm Guitars (Jan 12, 2007)

I haven't seen him in quite a while. I had no idea that he was looking so ...... old. He looks like He's pushin 70.


----------



## robertbidochon (Apr 23, 2007)

Hamm Guitars said:


> I haven't seen him in quite a while. I had no idea that he was looking so ...... old. He looks like He's pushin 70.


But still a great player:tongue: 

http://youtube.com/watch?v=sIr-WBZT1MI


----------



## nine (Apr 23, 2006)

Hamm Guitars said:


> I haven't seen him in quite a while. I had no idea that he was looking so ...... old. He looks like He's pushin 70.


The way he's lived, dude's lucky to look like he's pushin' only 70.

Then again, I bet he's got a lot more fun stories than your average young looking 56 year old. Haha.


----------



## Gilliangirl (Feb 26, 2006)

And with Valerie Bertinelli going to Jenny Craig, maybe the two of them will get back together :tongue: :tongue: LOL


----------



## nine (Apr 23, 2006)

robertbidochon said:


> But still a great player:tongue:
> 
> http://youtube.com/watch?v=sIr-WBZT1MI


Poor guy is a drunken mess in that. Good thing he got into rehab. We'll see if it takes.


----------



## violation (Aug 20, 2006)

Damn, dude REALLY cleaned himself up. He has... ugh... teeth? Hah, hopefully clean EVH + guitar = same good music.


----------



## noobcake (Mar 8, 2006)

Lol he looks like some clean cut doctor or something now, the hobo EVH screamed rawk:rockon2: None


----------



## nine (Apr 23, 2006)

noobcake said:


> the hobo EVH screamed rawk:rockon2: None


Haha. I think it also screamed "Will play guitar for food.".


----------



## Jeff Flowerday (Jan 23, 2006)

Another picture.

http://contests.guitarworld.com/picview.php?picname=news-van_halen_postrehab.jpg

He's on the cover of the next guitar world. Should include some information on the 5150 III amp as well.


----------



## GuitarsCanada (Dec 30, 2005)

Certainly a vast improvement. He's looking good.


----------



## ne1roc (Mar 4, 2006)

*Eddie's cleaned up again.*

And looking good! He'll be in the September issue of Guitar World unveiling his new amp!









If he can stay like this, we could be in for some really good stuff in the future!


----------



## ne1roc (Mar 4, 2006)

Crap.......how did I miss this thread? 

Sorry about that.


----------



## Jeff Flowerday (Jan 23, 2006)

ne1roc said:


> Crap.......how did I miss this thread?
> 
> Sorry about that.


Nothing to be sorry about...


----------



## Stratin2traynor (Sep 27, 2006)

nine said:


> Haha. I think it also screamed "Will play guitar for food.".


LOL!!! That's awesome. LOL!!

I think EVERYONE plays better sober. I've always thought the whole drugs/booze aspect of being a "rock star" was just stupid - wasting talent and brain cells. I'm glad to see he has cleaned up his act. Hopefully it sticks. Best of luck to him.

:rockon:


----------



## Kenmac (Jan 24, 2007)

Hear hear. It's amazing how even these days people have this stereotype of a rock musician being on drugs and booze all the time. Not to sound like a puritan or something but I've been playing rock and roll since the late 70's and I've never ever once used any kind of drugs, tobacco or drank anything stronger than Coca-Cola or Pepsi. I can only echo what you said in wishing him luck.



Stratin2traynor said:


> LOL!!! That's awesome. LOL!!
> 
> I think EVERYONE plays better sober. I've always thought the whole drugs/booze aspect of being a "rock star" was just stupid - wasting talent and brain cells. I'm glad to see he has cleaned up his act. Hopefully it sticks. Best of luck to him.
> 
> :rockon:


----------

